# Teil verloren



## Bul (21. Mai 2011)

Nabend liebe Rose Gemeinde,

habe wohl bei der letzten Tour was verloren und wollte fragen ob ich das irgendwo im Katalog finden kann oder ob ich ROSE direkt ansprechen muss

Ein Bild habe ich mal angehängt. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Schönen Samstag Abend noch.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Mai 2011)

Äääh, das ist doch die Dämpferkontermutter oder nicht? Wie verliert man die denn? Da würde ich auf jeden Fall Rose mal ansprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul (22. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist

Ich werde Rose dann mal anschreiben. 

Danke dir


----------



## -MIK- (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn sie Dir eine neue schicken, dann sollen sie auch gleich einen Kettenblattschraubenschlüssel mit schicken. Da musst Du den Mittelsteg raus schleifen um die Kontermutter festzuhalten. 

So sieht das Teil aus:

Klick


----------



## Bul (22. Mai 2011)

Habe ich bereits. Das war bei dem großen Xtreme Werkzeugkoffer dabei. 

Danke nochmals


----------

